# I've just passed it...help!



## leannestacey

Hi, after going down the medical management route for treatment of a mmc last Thursday, I have finally passed it this morning. This is my first miscarriage and did not know what to expect. I was 8 wks but told it was only 6 weeks in size and no sign of a baby. When I said I didn't know what to expect, I certainly did not expect a loss so large...I hate to be graphic but need to know if this is normal. It was about the size of a lemon, with long stringy things attached to it, and looks perfectly complete. It is rather hard..I expected it to be soft? I have put it on a sanitary towel and don't know what to do with it.
I now have an awful lot of bleeding, pouring when I use the toilet, but I have just had a bath, which I didn't realise I shouldn't do..

I don't know what to do with myself now, or what to expect from bleeding etc...any advice from you ladies?

Leanne x


----------



## bluesky

Sorry u are having this experience :hugs: 

I would expect that you may bleed for a while (they told me at the hospital it could be 7-10 days) I was a bit further along and bleed quite a lot. Everyone is different and some ladies dont bleed for long. Did the hospital tell you to bring what you pass in to them? 

I think its worth ringing the hospital or your midwife for some reassurance.

hopefully some more ladies will be along to offer advice.

Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Leanne020807

Hi sorry you have to go through this, i lost at 7.5 weeks and was bleeding for about 3 weeks very heavy, my cycles are now messed up and was early with the 1st and late with all the rest.


----------



## annmc30

aww hun i know how u feel i had a mmmc 29th july i was 16+2 but baby died at 13wks i had baby at hospital and i was bleeding for 2weeks after but a few days after passing baby at home i went to the toilet and i passed something else the size of a lemon dont know what it was but if your unsure phone the hospital


----------



## svetayasofiya

:hugs: sorry you are going through this. I was 8wks3days when I had my mc. What you are speaking of is most likely your mucous plug. When I was in the ER I was freaking out at the doctor to check my pants (I had miscarried from the car to the ER...) because what turned out to be my mucous plug I thought was the gestational sac. Call your doctor for reassurance. Did they ask you to keep it?


----------



## ncmommy

Oh sweetie, I know how traumatic that is, I just went through it last week. I paniced after I passed the baby and put it in tissue and then a ziploc bag. Then paniced again cause I thought maybe I am acting like a total nut job keeping a dead fetus, then flushed it. I was not sure what to do at the time, it was very scary and I just totally freaked out. 

Usually if they want to test the tissue they need to do it right away but usually after your first they don't do anything. The heavy bleeding is very normal, mine lasted 2 days then slowed down a lot. I beleive they say if you soak through 2 pads an hour then go to the ER. I have no idea what to tell you to do with it as I'm not even sure about what I did. But just try and rest and today and big hugs to you.

I'm so so so sorry for your loss!


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs:


----------



## reversal

oh im so sorry your going through this i went through it last thursday at the hospital and the size sounds about the same as mine i was 10 weeks but baby was 8 and a half weeks, I was bleeding loads at the time but now its just like a heavy period :hugs:


----------



## Deniz

I am very sorry for your loss :( 

I passed the sac (softy, like a baloon) as I checked it, and the next morning I passed something quite big (a lemon size) and stiff with covered blood. After that I had heavy bleeding for 2 days. Then spotted for a week. Dr didn't see any tissue after that. Check with your doctor in a few days for the remaining tissue.


----------



## hippylittlej

I passed a large sack just about the size of my palm last night and i could see the baby inside. I went to the doctors this morning and they said that I can expect to have a heavy bleeding for 7-10 days. I am scheduled for a scan next Tuesday to see if they could see a heartbeat. I've been told to go to this as they will check if all the tissue has gone.

i am so sorry for your loss and really feel your pain.


----------



## leannestacey

Thanks ladies for your support. Everybody tells a different story, and all heartbreaking. I have decided to ttc again as soon as my body is ready, which will hopefully be soon!
Wishing u all the best xxx


----------

